
My experience with Minitest and RSpec - dankohn1
http://tenderlovemaking.com/2015/01/23/my-experience-with-minitest-and-rspec.html
======
cannikin
It sounds like he likes Minitest better for everything except that the output
doesn't make it easy to run only the failing tests. Seems like that should be
an easy patch if he just wants to be able to copy/paste like the Rspec output.

He's got a pros/cons for each, but the cons for Rspec seem like deal breakers:
the DSL is weird and it's tough to tell what's going on. Minitest is just Ruby
classes, plain and simple.

This is my own issue with Rspec (and apparently DHH's as well). Rspec's
almost-english syntax has never appealed to me. I can never remember if it's
`this.should eq(that)` or `this == that` or `expect(this).to be_that`...and
those are only the variations I've seen in the last 24 hours. I'm a
programmer—I can read code. `assert this` is all I need.

